# Trout, cut dorsal?



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

After posting this question as part of my fishing report, and getting no response, (didn't give it much time  ) , then searching Google I thought maybe I should post here with a specific question. Just noticed while cleaning my fish. The largest had his dorsal fin cut off pretty close to his body. You can see it in my pic. that I posted. Does this mean anything, if so what? He/she was caught in the Weeb. below Echo????

[attachment=0:1aget326]dorsal2.jpg[/attachment:1aget326]


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

My guess is that it is something that just happened to the fish.
I don't think that it was cut for any purpose.
Could have happened at the hatchery when the fish was young.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've caught a bunch like that. If memory serves the F&G would change which fin they clipped depending on what year the fry were born in, so when a clipped fin fish was caught they knew immediately just when it was planted.


-DallanC


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

So should I report to F&G or is it worth the effort? If so, who/what web site?


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

They never cut the dorsal or anal fins for studys or ID purposes. They usually do one of the pectrals or sometimes, like in steelhead, the adipose fin. 
Oh, and that 'bow is deffinately a male. Notice that knob or kype on it's lower jaw. Nice fish, just had it's dorsal fin damaged somehow.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I guess I have to accept the responses of those more knowledgeable. The dorsal still looks cut to me but in any event, cut or damaged, doesn't look like it means anything so I'll just put my observation aside as not important. Thanks guys. 
P.S. Sure tasted good though. :lol:


----------



## BRN (Sep 18, 2007)

Leaky,
If you look at all the fins (including tail) it looks like clear evidence of wear from living in a hatchery up to a year--it was probably stocked at 8-10 inches.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

brookieguy1 said:


> They never cut the dorsal or anal fins for studys or ID purposes.


Never?

Field and Stream article:

http://books.google.com/books?id=hijkmk ... in&f=false

Read the inset: "*Hatchery fish may have dorsal fins that are clipped* or rubbed off"

-DallanC


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> brookieguy1 said:
> 
> 
> > They never cut the dorsal or anal fins for studys or ID purposes.
> ...


Wow I had no idea. Hopefully Utah never does this. The dorsal is just to important in my opinion. Imagine if they marked grayling that way!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

brookieguy1 said:


> Wow I had no idea. Hopefully Utah never does this. The dorsal is just to important in my opinion. Imagine if they marked grayling that way!


I fully agree.

-DallanC


----------

